# Columbia 11530GC Snowblower



## casbeer87 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I can only seem to find parts for this machine and no other information. There is one for sale locally, but I am unsure if this is a good unit or not. I have read the Columbia name is owned and used by MTD this particular model seems to be from 2011 but that is all I can find. I am guessing it's 30" wide but I am unsure of the motor specs. I would guess the 420cc is somewhere around the 13 to 15hp range. Thoughts?


























Thank you,
Steve


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve

That 420cc should be around 13hp. Great machine, no. Good yes.


----------

